# Grey Blonde? Someone Explain!



## pinksugar (Sep 9, 2008)

lately I've seen lots of super 'trendy' girls with this colour of hair. I think it looks hideous: it's obviously unnatural but worse than that, it just looks like their hair is GREY.

Can someone explain the attraction? what do you think of it? sexy? or not?

In fact, it's so unattractive I can't actually find any pictures. I'm talking about that white-blonde colour that looks greyish, or bluish.


----------



## speedy (Sep 9, 2008)

I know what you mean, but I can't explain the attraction, I think it looks awful.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 9, 2008)

Eww I hate it too and I think it is so unflattering!


----------



## Karren (Sep 9, 2008)

I bought a wig that looked blondish but when I got it, it was that grey-blonde color.... and It makes me look like an old lady!!! lol I also don't see the attraction....


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 9, 2008)

I know what you're talking about, god it looks awful!

I don't understand what could possess someone to dye their hair that colour.

There's a girl in my college who's died her hair so light blonde that it's white. It just looks odd.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 9, 2008)

I would love to see some pictures! LOL!


----------



## lolaB (Sep 9, 2008)

My friend has grey blonde highlights. It's looks SO STRANGE! But I don't think she wanted it that light because she's not happy about it.







It's even lighter in person.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 9, 2008)

I know! This chick i used to hang out with has naturally blonde hair which is very pretty but she insists on bleaching her hair so blonde that when she has her hair loose, it looks weird against her scalp, like she's balding, not attractive in any way.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know! This chick i used to hang out with has naturally blonde hair which is very pretty but she insists on bleaching her hair so blonde that when she has her hair loose, it looks weird against her scalp, like she's balding, not attractive in any way. eeeeeeeeeww!! lol thats soo gross.

google images brought me to this:


----------



## katana (Sep 9, 2008)

Pink &amp; Xtina both had gray/blonde hair at this years VMAs...not the best look, I don't think this will take off as a huge trend..


----------



## magosienne (Sep 9, 2008)

It makes you look old, i really don't see the attraction. Unless you're naturally born with it, i think you shouldn't dye your hair that pale.


----------



## vesna (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't see the appeal of having this colour of hair. It looks weird. Plus, having nice shiny looking hair looks healthy and youthful which is much better than this strange matte looking colour. It really washes out and ages you.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 10, 2008)

none of those pics are as ugly as what I've seen on the street, LOL.

In oz, the hair is like, GREY! I googled it too and couldn't find anything. haha, I'll whip out my phone camera and sneak a picture next time I see it, haha!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 10, 2008)

I know exactly what you are talking about , that really ashy blonde colour, it's like they've taken the platinum blonde to a new leverl and toned the living crap out of it, it looks horendous, I honestly don't see the appeal.


----------



## KatJ (Sep 10, 2008)

I think some people are so desperate to be blonde, they don't care what shade they end up with.


----------



## Anthea (Sep 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KatJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think some people are so desperate to be blonde, they don't care what shade they end up with. Lol that reminded me when I once bought a cheep blond wig off eBay. It looked so good on me the wig ended up in the bin 5 mins later. 
I know what you are all talking about and I don't think its a flattering shade either.


----------



## AppleRose (Sep 10, 2008)

Something like this maybe?

http://www.gorgeousbydoris.com/images/12_ba.jpg


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 10, 2008)

kind of.... like pink at the vmas this year or whatever...

http://gofugyourself.celebuzz.com/20...8/82717258.jpg


----------



## Darla (Sep 10, 2008)

doesn't sound like it would look very good


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 10, 2008)

Just to add to the image, these girls also usually have a really dark orangey tan to go with it, oompa loompa style.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL, bec, so true!


----------



## KatJ (Sep 11, 2008)

Aha! I figured out how they get the color by looking at that picture of Pink. When you bleach your hair out, in order to get the white that so many people want, you need an ashy toner. These people are using a violet toner!


----------



## nosepickle (Sep 11, 2008)

I love this girl and I feel bad posting this but she has REALLY grey blonde hair. She's going for that colour, too. It took her a lot of work to get this color.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 11, 2008)

well, hers looks a lot better than some I've seen... honestly, Bec is spot on with the scraggy, dry looking hair all boofed up and super layered... with BRIGHT ORANGE skin. ICK!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Sep 11, 2008)

A girl I knew had very grey blonde highlights in her medium/dark brown hair. It really just looked like she had that salt/pepper thing going. We were freshman in high school I think, so guys kept making comments about her grey hair and she kept yelling 'IT'S PLATINUM, NOT GREY!'


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KatJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aha! I figured out how they get the color by looking at that picture of Pink. When you bleach your hair out, in order to get the white that so many people want, you need an ashy toner. These people are using a violet toner! 
Yupper, I know if I leave my blue shampoo in too long, bits of my hair turn a bluey/grey colour - not attractive! lol


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just to add to the image, these girls also usually have a really dark orangey tan to go with it, oompa loompa style. Lmao!! Exactly what the girl I described looks like!And she runs her hands through her hair all the time and seeing her orange stained fake tanned hand against her grey-blonde hair is just scary lol


----------



## hippieman556 (May 26, 2009)

i think it looks tacky


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 26, 2009)

Oh my wow, at first I was confused, but the pics didn't help. It doesn't look good...


----------



## LaItaliana (May 30, 2009)

i've seen some chicks and girly dudes rock it. i dig it cuz its different. but only if theyre hair is actually GREY GREY not just platinum gray like an old lady


----------



## usersassychick0 (May 30, 2009)

Coming from a small town, I havent seen anyone like this.... that is, until I went to university in the city.. Oh wow. There was this one girl in particular, so grey, so orange,and always soo dolled up. I bet it took her like 3 hours to get ready in the morning. She always had her hair 'done' and by done i mean like updos or fully curled and pinned up in some intricate way plus a crap load of makeup ( glamorous yes, but everyday for school?) she reminded me of a barbie head to toe. She herself was a very beautiful girl( she could have given meagan fox a run for her money)

It seems that a lot of these girls are trying to match the barbie doll 'ideal'.


----------



## itsgena (Aug 23, 2010)

I guess I'm in the minority because I absolutely love this color! When it's done right, it's striking and ethereal. See here past 1:10 (YouTube - Taryn Power in Sinbad- 01) In order not to look cheap or trashy in this color, your skin can't be darker than a subtle glow and even your features can't look too sexy or it could resemble the look of a working woman if you know what I mean. The hair shouldn't be too short or too layered or else you will get the punk or scene look. The style of clothes shouldn't be overly glamorous, but more importantly, it shouldn't be too sexy or edgy.

This clip actually inspired me to bleach my hair blonde. My natural hair is a medium to dark ashy brown so I will try to bleach my hair with Dream Blonde 100 Ultra Lightening maybe two times in two weeks. To tone it I suppose I will buy a purple conditioner. That's my plan for now


----------



## Rebbierae (Aug 24, 2010)

Ooh, on a completely unrelated note, I LOVE Pink's silvery eye shadow in Rosie's picture! But yeah, the hair...not so much!


----------



## Kraezinsane (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## wannabepoet (Aug 24, 2010)

gee my hair looks like that but it is natural. i am 60 and have behind length hair. i still have some dark blonde in my hair. i can't wait until it all turns silver. but like you said i am old! lol


----------



## KymMacca (Jul 26, 2011)

I love it, in fact I am getting mine done tomorrow.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 26, 2011)

it's a hit or miss. it looks great on models and young celebs with cool/cold complexions

It looks awful on those who don't have the attitude and of course, you need to have style/be trendy to pull it off.

have a model's face....edgy...editorial...and you need the attitude!

I love it!


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 26, 2011)




----------

